# Spank Spike 777 bars.



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone out there is running these and how they like em... :skep:

(Need some wide bars for the DH sled... I wanted the chrome ones, but they sold out in 5 minutes.  )


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I just ordered a set in black for my new build. I'll let you know when I get some time on them so long as you remind me. 

BTW BTI has them in stock.


----------



## Bike Whore (Jun 26, 2005)

i've run them for about 3 months, nice rise and sweep and pretty durable finish

i did cut them down to 740 after about 6 rides tho, i'm no that wide myself and they had me down too low on the bike.

:thumbsup:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Coming from a Sunline V1 bar, i went to the spank... It had a different sweep and rise and i absolutely hated it. It's more 'square' feeling then the sunlines. I switched bad. I do have it for my trials bike build though


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I just ordered a set in black for my new build. I'll let you know when I get some time on them so long as you remind me.
> 
> BTW BTI has them in stock.


Cool. Hopefully Quality has them too, as my boss doesn't order from BTI unless it's a last resort...


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Cool. Hopefully Quality has them too, as my boss doesn't order from BTI unless it's a last resort...


Same with my boss, but QBP never seems to have as much dh stuff as BTI.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Cool. Hopefully Quality has them too, as my boss doesn't order from BTI unless it's a last resort...


That's rediculous! BTI is the bee's knees. my shop does 90% of our business (because we are a DH shop and BTI is synonymous with DH) through BTI, and they have never miss-shipped, incorrectly billed, or given us a hard time. Plus when you call them they legitimately know about the parts in question.

QBP has messed up more orders then i can care to talk about. plus when i called them to see if or when they would get the Wet Screams in they thought i was talking about a porno not a bike tire....


----------



## HHMTB (Aug 13, 2006)

*Good bars so far!*

Ok, I've had a set of the 777 polished 2" risers for 2 weeks and 7 rides now. I like them a lot. They're not as bent as I'm used to but my wrists are starting to adapt. The backsweep is straighter and the upsweep is more pronounced so that I have to tilt it back a little more to get the tips horizontal. (If the designers at Spank are reading this, please try to get closer to the Answer Protaper bends.)

What I love is the change in handling from the extra length. I didn't think going from a 27" bar to a 30.5" bar would cause this much difference, but it has. Basically, I feel like I can initial rear wheel slides while turning much more easily and with greater control. Furthermore, the front tire grips like crazy in the turn. It's like the bike now has more oversteer tendency but not to the point of being unsafe.

I initially thought that it may be that the longer bars forced me to transfer more weight to the front wheel, but having tried it with different body english on lots of trails that I know well, I'm pretty sure that's not the case.

I thinking now that it has to do with the extra length allowing me to lean deeper while still putting weight over the contact patch. Has anyone else experienced this when going to drastically wider bars?

Anyway, I just ordered 2 more from Universal Cycles to try on other bikes. The handling difference is just too much fun! I'm starting to understand why DH riders have been pushing the lengths higher.

FYI, 18" shoulder width measured at the bone tips.


----------



## tombigmac (Jul 18, 2009)

Chromag OSX's are available in chrome, I'm loving mine,


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection!



tombigmac said:


> Chromag OSX's are available in chrome, I'm loving mine,


Funny thing is, these are the models I went with instead. Yes, they are good. Bought another pair for the freeride bike in black, cut down to 29...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

go with the sunline!


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I have some for my jump bike. I think I have cut about 6 inches off of them by now, haha they are freakin wide. but I like the sweep/rise. Mine are down to 27" and there is plenty of room to move the brakes way in. the gloss black finsh seems rugged and looks sweet with the thomson stem


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I managed to get a few weekends in on mine before breaking a leg, and I have now been riding the bike in recovery mode for a couple of weeks (=on the road). Very happy with these bars, I run them cut down to 750mm, they feel great. The finish is really high quality as well.

When the thread is back from the dead, 
quit the yap try a picture instead:


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

... drool ... so many levels of drool.


----------



## nagro (Dec 6, 2005)

I've had them on my DHR at full length and my Slope Spot at 28in all season and absolutely love them. The straightness was a little weird at first but after a run or two they felt superb. I also have the matching stems in 35mm, super sick set up!


----------

